# Black rotors



## VWspooling (Sep 12, 2010)

So. Ur probably already giggling thinking damn this better not be like the red rotors thread! Lol well I'm it's almost there. I was being lazy and figured well why bother taping off the rotor contact surface. Hit the brakes a few times and the paint should be gone from the contact surface right? Yes it will be gone but the paint particles remain on the pads which is not good. But why do some rotors come plated with zinc or cadmium or whatever and that's ok? Won't that plating reduce the life of the pads if it sticks to the pads?
I didn't bother researching about painting until after I painted them. 

I may be retarded but not that retarded. I painted brand new rotors that have NOT been installed yet. The reason I painted them is so they don't rust and look better. Kinda stupid that my new front rotors are zinc plated but the rears are not. 
So what I wanna really know is how do I remove the paint from the rotor contact surface with out damaging the rotors?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:what:

You knew about the red rotors and you did it anyway!?!?!? You are even more retarded than then the mental midget with the red ones!

And you obviously don't know cadmium and zinc are metals and paint...........well, isn't............except metal flake paint.......I'm sure that would work just fine!  :laugh:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow.

Take the rotors to a shop, get laughed at, get them turned.


----------



## VWspooling (Sep 12, 2010)

actually i didnt know about the red rotors until after u dont have to tell me im retarded. i already admitted it in the above post. if i jus scrape it with my nail the paint comes off. so cant i just use some very fine sand paper and lightly sand it?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

pull the rotor off, use paint thinner and a scraper, sanding is a bad idea.


----------



## VWspooling (Sep 12, 2010)

OH ill try that. I have not installed the rotors yet anyway so i do not gotta pull it off.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

not a horrible ideas if you had taped off all the area that comes in contact with pads.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Painted disks are always masked.... OE rotor corrosion coatings are always verified for pad buildup 
Flake it off... you actually can sand it lightly... same difference to what your pad would do


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

acetone will take the paint right off, and leave the disks all clean and free of oil.. next time, remove your caliper before you spray it.


----------

